# 200 optimax vs. 200 yamaha 4 stroke



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm gonna hafta repower my 23' key largo and was gonna see if anyone had an opinion on the subject. From the research I've done and people I've talked to the yamaha is the way to go but I've always fished mercs on all my boats so I'm kinda stuck on what to buy, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bigrick said:


> I'm gonna hafta repower my 23' key largo and was gonna see if anyone had an opinion on the subject. From the research I've done and people I've talked to the yamaha is the way to go but I've always fished mercs on all my boats so I'm kinda stuck on what to buy, any advice would be appreciated.


YAMAHA!!!! IF you have any problems with it...go see kenny mann at emerald coast marine...good guy and great service and will shoot you straight


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

* +1 on Emerald Coast, Kenny, & Yamaha! Been fishing Yamaha since the 80's and couldn't ask for better motors, reliability or service.*


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Skip them both and get a 200 suzuki. quieter, cleaner and don't require high test.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If you have had Mercurys and had success why change. Stick with Mercury. Kenny Mann can still work on Mercurys and i think has one of the better techs around town for Mercury. I would say go with Mercury, then you dont have to change controls, gauges, ect...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

well I'm planning on replacing the steering cable anyway, and my gauges don't work either. Had planned on buying the HDS5 unit and it has a built in dash feature that I can hook up a tach and speed to the unit. Since it's a bigger boat I'm not as worried about weight, so the 4stroke seems to be the better way to go. Also yamaha has a 6 year warranty rite now and mercs just went back down to 3. Lots of advantaged and disadvantaged to both I guess but from experience I know that having a saltwater boat without a warranty is just asking for trouble.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Motor*

Yams or ukies are the only way to go


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I will advise against the Zuk!! The motor is fine, but if something goes wrong, Suzuki is a horrible company to deal with!! DO NOT BUY a Suzuki. I will never buy another one!


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Merc vs. Yamaha*

I have had both so I will give my .01 worth on the matter. I had a 2004 Mercury 225 Optimax and I now have a 2008 Yamaha 225 4-stroke. The only thing I like better about the Yamaha is you don't have to fool with the oil. Everything else I like better about the Mercury. Everybody will tell you that 4 strokes are so much quieter than Mercurys but they are comparing them to old Mercurys. The 4 stroke is quieter at idle but they are about the same once you are up and running. The Optimax got a lot better fuel mileage also. I am not impressed with the 4 stroke's mileage. The work that Yamaha requires that you do to keep up your warranty is very expensive also. I know some people do it themselves but I like to let Kenny Mann take care of my service so it is on record with Yamaha that is was done. 
I ran Mercurys for the last 22 years and never had a problem with them. I have had a Yamaha for the last 1 1/2 years and have been to the shop more times than the 22 previous years. I spent at least $500 in gas carrying my boat back and forth to the shop. When I repower in a few years I will most likely go back to a Mercury.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have over 500 hours on a pair of 2004 yahmaha four strokes. Love em.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a yamaha 200f 2007/600 hours only problem was had to replace low pressure fuel pump at 450 hours i really like the motor.


----------



## tightdrag (Apr 21, 2008)

My buddy and I bought a 225 yamaha 4 stroke on a 238 sailfish in 2004, seventh fishing season and 1075 hrs later still running great. We did all the servicing, I got a buddy that is a certified yamaha mech at a dealership and said unless the motor is tapping or acting up he recommends not tearing the motor down to check valve clearances. We change the lower and upper oil regularly and the water pump every two years, plugs once a year.


----------

